# Work in a music store?



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Funny clip....

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810039594/video/15114164


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hahaha, that was pretty awesome! I wish I was a hot girl sometimes. Just getting free drinks alone would be the greatest thing ever! No more $100 bar nights!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

She is sitting on a gold mine. Literally!!

CT.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> She is sitting on a gold mine. Literally!!
> 
> CT.


Hahahaha, should I make the "digging-for-gold" joke that you just set up, or not???






































I think I will...
















I'd like to mine that! kksjur


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Never have I seen the Guitar Store archetype captured more accurately on film. Amazing. The writers/producers/actors they have playing those dudes must have spent some serious time in a local big box retailer trying to get help with stuff! :bow:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

ha ha ha...she's a far cry from her alter ego as the voice of meg griffin on the family guy cartoon...

for the record...i'd pluck her g-string...kqoct

***sorry to all the ladies on this site***


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm confused by one thing. Why did both guys want to leave to get the other guitar and case? Shouldn't they have been each trying to get the other to go so they could stay with the woman? May it's a gender difference but when I spot some eye-candy I try to stay where I can watch it.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

kat_ said:


> I'm confused by one thing. Why did both guys want to leave to get the other guitar and case? Shouldn't they have been each trying to get the other to go so they could stay with the woman? May it's a gender difference but when I spot some eye-candy I try to stay where I can watch it.


maybe they were trying to show chivalry...???...they didn't appear to be very bright...they could have put jim carrey and jeff daniels (dumb and dumber) in those roles...

Harry: One time, we successfully mated a bulldog with a Shih-Tzu.
Mary: Really? That's weird.
Harry: Yeah, we called it a bullshit.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> maybe they were trying to show chivalry...???...they didn't appear to be very bright...they could have put jim carrey and jeff daniels (dumb and dumber) in those roles...
> 
> Harry: One time, we successfully mated a bulldog with a Shih-Tzu.
> Mary: Really? That's weird.
> Harry: Yeah, we called it a bullshit.


I haven't met too many bright folks working in any music store. I usually know more aboput the products than they do. Sorry if I have offended anyone who works in a music store, but, in thirty years, it has been the same.

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CocoTone said:


> I haven't met too many bright folks working in any music store. I usually know more aboput the products than they do. Sorry if I have offended anyone who works in a music store, but, in thirty years, it has been the same.
> 
> CT.


I find that true for almost anything anymore. There are not many places you can go to buy (and get help) at the same time. Where did you buy your last TV? Best Buy or maybe Walmart. Asking them any technical questions is like asking the dog. Camera's, washing machines... it's all Home Depot, Walmart, Canadian Tire etc etc.

The employees are not required to know anything other than a few buzz words and how to sell the extended warranty.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You want clueless in a store...try Circuit City. I remember, back in the day (oh, here it comes...an old foggie story), you could walk into Radio Shack (when they were still into radio's) and chat to the guy behind the counter about putting together a power supply, or ham radio channels, or just about any other electronic project you had going. The dude would know what you were talking about! He knew volts, ohms, amps, resistance, capacitance, etc. Now it's just a bunch of goofy salesmen with a bluetooth phone glued to the side of their head. I do not differentiate between The Source or Radio Shack. Same thing, like Future Shop and Best Buy (who are actually owned by the same company)


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

God, I love Mila Kunis. *drool* largetongue


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It looks like the sort of movie I normally don't enjoy--but in this case I think I'll have to go see it.



GuitarsCanada said:


> The employees are not required to know anything other than a few buzz words and how to sell the extended warranty.


there are times I've gone for the extended warranty--and been glad I did, as it saved me money(Car, CD player, computer--although for the computer I got it free-I could choose between it and some stuff I'd never have used.)
In fact with my CD player--bought back when they cost more than they do now, it never broke down during the regular warranty period, but three times during the extended period, and since the extended warranty expired years ago--no problems--(if it stops working again though--it's trash.)

Usually I skip the extended warranty--and no problems--it depends on the cost of the warranty, the cost of the item, and how likely I'll need to fix it.

As for the intelligence of music store employees--most of the ones at the stores I go to are okay to excellent.
There are some places I avoid due to the lack of intelligence of the people working there, but that's nto true about all of them.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Heh, Jason bateman is great, I'll probably end up seeing this.

As for my experience with music stores, the local salesman at L&M know enough to satisfy my needs :s.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

you guys like that? damm shes a bit scrawny. pretty- but scrawny - no hips or breasts or anything to distinguish her from a little boy other than her hair and makeup.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LJf9fYM8-s


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Laughed till I cried, made my wife come and watch it with me...she says I'm a sick man!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought it was funny, and belive it or not I was on the receiving end of that kind of thing (although not to that extreme) Once upon a time. I got free coffee, things done at home depot for free and yes free drinks. however it wears very thin very fast as the same people who faun over you also tend to believe you are dumb as a rock just cause you're pretty. The funny thing is, in music stores I was pretty much ignored or they assumed I was shopping for my husband (now they think it must be for my son)


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

Funny clip...is that Mike Judge waiting for service (but gets ignored)?

Updated: yes....now that I look closer, it's definitely Mike.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Very funny. "He's, like, the Jake E. Lee of fusion.":smile:

Music store staff are like radio announcers in many ways. We *think* they're likely to be savvier than they really are because they work somewhere we find desirable, or do something we believe is high profile. But they earn so little that the jobs tend not to attract those destined for greater things.

I think it's also worth considering that liking music and instruments doesn't necessarily translate into diligent after-hours study of the technology. It's the same way that you wouldn't expect that someone who "likes animals" and works at Petsmart would necessarily study up on animal husbandry and comparative physiology when they go home, and be prepared to tell you whether kibble A was better for your Manx cat than kibble B.

And similarly, if you were to phone up the Mouser order desk, you wouldn't necessarily expect the order desk clerk to be familiar with the relative strengths and weaknesses of PIC X vs PIC Y, or this op-amp vs that one.

As for The Source, I don't know if the staff even know what the store sells anymore, so I hold no expectations about them being familiar with their stock. I mean, not to knock the staff, but what sort of person would be attracted to those jobs? Someone who loves cell phones or microSD sticks? It's not the sort of store anymore that might attract those with a passion about the kind of things they sell.

Finally, I don't know that I have ever seen a picture of Pat Metheny within 50 ft of a 335 in my life. Makes that clip even funnier.:smile: I really like the guy waiting for them to stopping hitting on the girl and serve him. Clearly the folks who wrote that film have been to music stores


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What movie is that from?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> What movie is that from?


hey there...the movie is called "extract"...

http://www.extract-the-movie.com/


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> Laughed till I cried, made my wife come and watch it with me...she says I'm a sick man!


Duhh!...I was laughing at the link posted by Fraser, "Unknown Hinson"...but the girl stealing the ES-335 was funny, but not believable.


----------

